# Newbie question - food tracking app



## Leodis Redding (Nov 15, 2022)

Hi there

I have my Gluconavii blood glucose monitor. I also have a gym membership and I'm trying to recruit buddies at my local gym to help motivate me.

But which calorie-tracking app shall I use and shall I bother with a premium version? 

I'm new to connecting my diabetes with weight loss and I can see that maybe it would be helpful to track the different food groups. 

Regards
Rick


----------



## Drummer (Nov 15, 2022)

Leodis Redding said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have my Gluconavii blood glucose monitor. I also have a gym membership and I'm trying to recruit buddies at my local gym to help motivate me.
> 
> ...


Hello Rick
Are you really in need of losing weight or would simply controlling your blood glucose do the trick? I was told when diagnosed that I was a very bad diabetic, but by simply keeping my blood glucose in the normal range I was no longer diabetic very quickly and have remained at the top end of normal for 5 years.
I did lose quite a bit of weight, but by increasing the calories, as far as I can work out. I just eat a low carb diet and don't bother with tracking calories or other macros. I recommend it as being so simple and easy to maintain - the only downside is having to buy or make new clothes on a regular basis.


----------



## Leodis Redding (Nov 15, 2022)

That's a fair point. Or just stop binge eating. Maybe I could keep a track of my emotions rather than the food to make sure that I don't boil over and rush to Farmfoods or the like and buy tons of food to self sabotage.


----------



## Drummer (Nov 15, 2022)

Leodis Redding said:


> That's a fair point. Or just stop binge eating. Maybe I could keep a track of my emotions rather than the food to make sure that I don't boil over and rush to Farmfoods or the like and buy tons of food to self sabotage.


The meals I make which are low carb seem to provide a lot of stability. I am never hungry during the day and don't even think about food, so it might help to first of all have suitable foods on hand and secondly to eat regularly, even if it is at 12 hourly intervals.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Nov 15, 2022)

I have a Samsung phone so use the Samsung Health app to track carbs and calories. (It tracks more but those are primarily what I look at). I found that cutting down on Carb rich foods and eating more veg has meant that most days I eat fewer calories than I was doing without really trying


----------



## notmez (Nov 16, 2022)

Drummer said:


> The meals I make which are low carb seem to provide a lot of stability. I am never hungry during the day


I find this to be very true. When I'm eating lower carbs I eat and snack less. But if i have higher carbs I usually feel hungrier and want more food/snacks the next day.


----------



## Lucyr (Nov 16, 2022)

Leodis Redding said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have my Gluconavii blood glucose monitor. I also have a gym membership and I'm trying to recruit buddies at my local gym to help motivate me.
> 
> ...


I find nutracheck to be the best app, it’s uk based and easy to identify foods. It will tell you your carbs calories and all the other nutrients. The app only annual membership is the cheapest (about £23 a year) but you can try it free for 7 days usually.


----------



## Felinia (Nov 16, 2022)

I use NutraCheck but MyFitBit is also popular.  I've set mine to show cals and carbs, to keep them in check.


----------



## Lucyr (Nov 16, 2022)

Felinia said:


> I use NutraCheck but MyFitBit is also popular.  I've set mine to show cals and carbs, to keep them in check.


Think it’s MyFitnessPal not MyFitBit


----------



## Leodis Redding (Nov 21, 2022)

Felinia said:


> I use NutraCheck but MyFitBit is also popular.  I've set mine to show cals and carbs, to keep them in check.


Thanks, Felinia.

I'm enjoying my week's free trial of Nutracheck (now called Calorie Counter+). The integration with Google Fit is quite impressive, as I discovered when hiking yesterday.

Regards
Rick


----------

